# The Goodness of God in Genesis - to the elect and non-elect



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 5, 2006)

God is great, *God is good*...you know the rest of that prayer.
But this is qualified by His indiscriminate providence, and His electing love.

February 5, 2006
God, the Good God, Genesis 1:1, Part 5
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

